# Soft99 + swirls/scratches=gone



## HEADPHONES

Black Range Rover scraped against bushes at roadside to avoid a collision.
Result scrapes and scratches down whole passenger side.

This was a 5 minute test to introduce a friend to detailing.
Washed rear door.
Dried.
Applied Soft99 Scratch Clear Wax with MF rubbing gently for 1 min per one square foot area.
Once almost clear a light swipe to buff with clean MF.
Job done.
Swirls and superficial scratches gone.
Deeper ones that catch my nail reduced but not completely gone.


----------



## HEADPHONES

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377637&highlight=Soft99

My previous exploits with this wax here^


----------



## Hufty

Impressive, can clearly see difference.


----------



## 66Rob

That's really impressive thanks for sharing.


----------



## zipsp

Where can I purchase this from?


----------



## HEADPHONES

zipsp said:


> Where can I purchase this from?


Got mine from this seller on eBay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252112202005?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fethead

Anyone tried to apply this using a DA and microfibre pad?

Richard


----------



## Hufty

fethead said:


> Anyone tried to apply this using a DA and microfibre pad?
> 
> Richard


No just the supplied cloth it is really really soft like built hamber auto balm so easy to over apply.


----------



## fethead

Hufty said:


> No just the supplied cloth it is really really soft like built hamber auto balm so easy to over apply.


Perfect to try on a DA then...surely!

Richard


----------



## Hufty

Yeah you could try on da but you couldn't apply it down the "grain" of the scratch then. Might give it a try via da next time I use it. :thumb:


----------



## fethead

Hufty said:


> Yeah you could try on da but you couldn't apply it down the "grain" of the scratch then. Might give it a try via da next time I use it. :thumb:


Please try it and let us know how you get on.

Richard


----------



## Hufty

fethead said:


> Please try it and let us know how you get on.
> 
> Richard


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Cuffy

HEADPHONES said:


> Got mine from this seller on eBay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252112202005?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Took the plunge on this after seeing your results - how long did your delivery take to arrive?

Thanks


----------



## Stephan

Some 50/50 in another topic / 50/50 Scratch clear wax under Soft 99 :thumb:


----------



## *Dan*

Just got this delivered today and whilst my car is in for repairs, i tried a small test area on my neighbours abused/swirl infested black car. I've gotta say, i was pretty impressed with this stuff and i'm a hard person to please. Gonna see hoe long the protection lasts but as far as covering swirls (very bery bad swirls) its a 9.5/10 from me.


----------



## E60525d

Any update on the durability of this wax?


----------



## HEADPHONES

__
https://flic.kr/p/22tDKZ5

Re uploaded images/video on Flickr


----------



## mteam

That looks impressive Headphones did you apply by hand on both


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Very impressive!


----------



## mteam

Have anybody used autoglanz supernova if so how does it compare to the soft99

Cheers


----------



## HEADPHONES

mteam said:


> That looks impressive Headphones did you apply by hand on both


The black car was done by hand in about 5 mins for one door.
No proper prep.
No clay.
Not even 2bm wash.
Just wash dry and working with the Scratch Clear Wax.
It was a very neglected car that had only ever seen poor washes that had then driven along bushes that put deeper scratches along the side.

The orange one is mine.
Been washed carefully from new but the swirls are inflicted by my fingers touching this area on opening and closing the boot for over a decade.
Was a bit confused as to why my results weren't as dramatic by hand. Used a random orbital polisher for that.
Maybe because the black was so bad it was easy to get a more noticeable result.


----------



## HEADPHONES

E60525d said:


> Any update on the durability of this wax?


My friend took the black car to the local £5 hand wash 4 times over 6 weeks and the treated door still looked good.
Despite being converted and buying a tin of Scratch Clear Wax, he still hasn't done the rest of the car.
Mine was ok for a couple months.
Never actually noted how long it lasted.
Kinda like your hair growing long.
You never noticed the growth until it's really long.
Well.....2 yrs now and boot area looks same as the untreated image :lol:


----------



## kazino21

Is it possible to put fusso on top to give it longivity?


----------



## shelton

kazino21 said:


> Is it possible to put fusso on top to give it longivity?


I have heard of people doing this successfully, but it's also an example of the most common cause for smearing on black cars.

btw, because Fusso Coat has a high solvent content, it will be closer to _mixing_ rather than _layering_. So, the durability will be less than Fusso Coat alone.

Anyway, let us know if you try it! =]


----------



## kazino21

shelton said:


> I have heard of people doing this successfully, but it's also an example of the most common cause for smearing on black cars.
> 
> btw, because Fusso Coat has a high solvent content, it will be closer to _mixing_ rather than _layering_. So, the durability will be less than Fusso Coat alone.
> 
> Anyway, let us know if you try it! =]


I see. Would there be any other products you would recommend to later it with to get good longevity


----------



## HEADPHONES

I've used Gtechniq C2V3 on top.
It is more water based than waxy solvent based and didn't affect the appearance of the finish or appear to remove the filllers


----------



## kazino21

HEADPHONES said:


> I've used Gtechniq C2V3 on top.
> It is more water based than waxy solvent based and didn't affect the appearance of the finish or appear to remove the filllers


That's an excellent result. How long are you getting approximately with topping up with v2v3 before having to reapply scratch clear wax


----------



## BradleyW

Does this product contain micro abrasives?


----------



## HEADPHONES

BradleyW said:


> Does this product contain micro abrasives?


From their YouTube as it would appear so


----------



## HEADPHONES

kazino21 said:


> That's an excellent result. How long are you getting approximately with topping up with v2v3 before having to reapply scratch clear wax


I'll have another play soon and let you know..
I've been using Fusso wax and BSD this year and haven't used the Scratch Clear Wax for ages.


----------



## BruceVolvo

Hi All

Looking at this product with interest, I believe a revised version scratch clear revolution paste wax.

I have the DA, pads, compounds polishes etc but a seriously dodgy back and no garage limits me to a prewash, 2BW, dry and a quick detailer after this I'm fd.

This product looks like it may suit for light swirls etc and I'm pretty sure I could cope with it, there is a dark and light version and my car is a Volvo S80 in Mistral Green and I'm not sure whether it would be described as a dark or light colour.

See attached random link from ebay, whats your thoughts dark or light?

Cheers

Bruce

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOLVO-S80-MK1-DRIVERS-OFF-SIDE-FRONT-DOOR-MISTRAL-GREEN-METALLIC-449/201702447660?fits=Car+Make%3AVolvo&hash=item2ef6671a2c:g:NRsAAOSwTA9X4Vf0

I've answered my own question after doing a bit of a search, light or dark, it doesn't really matter either works just as well, order placed on Amazon for the dark version.


----------



## BruceVolvo

Can anyone advise what the application is like if it's sunny outside, is it advisable to apply in direct sun?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## dannyd21

BruceVolvo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looking at this product with interest, I believe a revised version scratch clear revolution paste wax.
> 
> I have the DA, pads, compounds polishes etc but a seriously dodgy back and no garage limits me to a prewash, 2BW, dry and a quick detailer after this I'm fd.
> 
> This product looks like it may suit for light swirls etc and I'm pretty sure I could cope with it, there is a dark and light version and my car is a Volvo S80 in Mistral Green and I'm not sure whether it would be described as a dark or light colour.
> 
> See attached random link from ebay, whats your thoughts dark or light?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bruce
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOLVO-S80-MK1-DRIVERS-OFF-SIDE-FRONT-DOOR-MISTRAL-GREEN-METALLIC-449/201702447660?fits=Car+Make%3AVolvo&hash=item2ef6671a2c:g:NRsAAOSwTA9X4Vf0
> 
> I've answered my own question after doing a bit of a search, light or dark, it doesn't really matter either works just as well, order placed on Amazon for the dark version.


That is definitely a light colour. :thumb:


----------



## BruceVolvo

dannyd21 said:


> That is definitely a light colour. :thumb:


Tough, it's getting the dark version now whether it likes it or not


----------



## dannyd21

BruceVolvo said:


> Tough, it's getting the dark version now whether it likes it or not


Tbh, I don't think is any noticeable difference between light and dark apart from more of a solvent in the dark I think.

Either way you will enjoy the Fusso product. :thumb:


----------



## BruceVolvo

dannyd21 said:


> Tbh, I don't think is any noticeable difference between light and dark apart from more of a solvent in the dark I think.
> 
> Either way you will enjoy the Fusso product. :thumb:


Any idea on whether suitable for application in the sun


----------

